# Question on lack of energy!



## travelerjim (Feb 1, 2011)

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

I am 52, been using synthroid - .125 - for ten years after having my thyroids nuked, and have a lack of energy, needing a few naps a day. I eat healthy, do not drink, and can easily run five miles a day.

I have not had my t3 and free t3 and t4 tested in some time but have done only the most basic blood work every year for quite some time.

Would anyone know where I should look to find the answer to the low energy level? My guess is that it has to do with the thyroid/synthroid issue.

Thank you in advance!

Jim


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

travelerjim said:


> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am 52, been using synthroid - .125 - for ten years after having my thyroids nuked, and have a lack of energy, needing a few naps a day. I eat healthy, do not drink, and can easily run five miles a day.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Jim! It would be a good idea to get FREE T3 and FREE T4 along w/TSH. (Not the totals)

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

The above link will explain the difference and why the Frees are important.

And I would suggest also Ferritin test and Testosterone test. Here is info on Ferritin.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

I presume you only have the TSH test? Could you post your most recent result w/ the range?

Why did you have RAI? Cancer? Hyperthyroid? Can you explain, please?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## travelerjim (Feb 1, 2011)

Andros, thank you very much for all the great information.

Its been a bit since I have been tested for T4 (TSH? - it was the most basic) so do not remember, and was writing in to get advice on what to ask the doc to test for, so I will take these notes in.

I did the RAI thing ten years ago, a big mistake as I never questioned it, and been on .125 as of late but have been higher.

The ferritin test is important, but wonder if I should just buy a minerals supplement with iron, etc., and see if that helps with the energy level. The Testosterone test would be important as well.

The concern lies in many areas, especially the need for a nap twice a day, which doubles as meditation sessions. I still sleep soundly at night even with the naps.

I am going to follow your recommendations here, and am very appreciative. If anything else pops us from this latest posting please advise. Regardless, I will post results ater all the blood work is done.

Thank you again.

Jim


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

travelerjim said:


> Andros, thank you very much for all the great information.
> 
> Its been a bit since I have been tested for T4 (TSH? - it was the most basic) so do not remember, and was writing in to get advice on what to ask the doc to test for, so I will take these notes in.
> 
> ...


I am not sorry I had RAI. I do think you need the FREE T4 and FREE T3 test because you may not be converting. I do find that most of us w/o a thyroid do not convert well.

Also, one would not want to take iron if they don't need it. Too much iron is toxic. So really; you should get the lab.

Soooooooo; you had RAI because??? Hyper, nodules.................????? Did you ever have any antibodies' tests?


----------



## travelerjim (Feb 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> I am not sorry I had RAI. I do think you need the FREE T4 and FREE T3 test because you may not be converting. I do find that most of us w/o a thyroid do not convert well.
> 
> Also, one would not want to take iron if they don't need it. Too much iron is toxic. So really; you should get the lab.
> 
> Soooooooo; you had RAI because??? Hyper, nodules.................????? Did you ever have any antibodies' tests?


I had RAI due to hyperthyrodism and in the mid to late 90s it was what everyone did off the bat. Ill get the free t4 and free t3 tests for sure. Lab work too. And I never did any antibody tests, or if I did way back then was not do not remember. Thank you for taking the time to assist, all advice is appreciated. Jim


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

travelerjim said:


> I had RAI due to hyperthyrodism and in the mid to late 90s it was what everyone did off the bat. Ill get the free t4 and free t3 tests for sure. Lab work too. And I never did any antibody tests, or if I did way back then was not do not remember. Thank you for taking the time to assist, all advice is appreciated. Jim


That is true; I had my RAI in the 90's as well and was not offered the surgery option.

When you get those tests, please be sure to get a copy so you can list the results w/ the ranges. Different labs use different ranges.

Once we have a look a the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4, we will know a whole lot more than we know now.

Here is info as to why the FREES are better than the TOTALS.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

it is interesting to note that most of us if not all of us w/o a thyroid do not convert T4 to T3 very well.


----------



## travelerjim (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Andros, I just got the last blood work back on this and have these numbers:

TSH 3rd Gen with reflex to FT4 - 2.3 Range .4 4.50
T3 Free 2.8 Range 2.3 4.2
Testostorone (sp) 668 Range 250-1100
Free Test. 57.4 Range: 35 -155

I did not get the fellitin.

Does all this make sense? It all seems normal. I did start taking these:

http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Adam-Superior-Men-s-Multi-90-Vcaps/387?at=1

and feel much better, this along with cayenne and a brain pill.

Let me know if you think I amm missing anything, and thank you for your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

travelerjim said:


> Hi Andros, I just got the last blood work back on this and have these numbers:
> 
> TSH 3rd Gen with reflex to FT4 - 2.3 Range .4 4.50
> T3 Free 2.8 Range 2.3 4.2
> ...


I did not quite understand the "FREE TEST!" What would that be.

Well, for most of us, TSH @ 2.3 would be a bad thing. I would say the majority would feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less.

Now................that FREE T3 is in the basement. 3.2 would be mid-range of the range given by your lab and once again, most of us feel best with the FT3 @ 75% (or therabouts) of the range given by your lab.

Are you on thyroxine replacement? The Synthoid .125 mcg? If not, you do need to be because FT3 is the hormone that provides your energy, ability to heal, cognitive ability and good moods as well as a sense of well-being. If you are still taking the Synthroid, either the doctor should raise the dose to see how you respond or the doctor should add Cytomel (low dose, T3) to see how you respond to that.

So glad that you are on a good multi-vitamin and cayenne. I have cayenne and tumeric every single day on my popcorn popped in olive oil. Very very good for you!

What is the brain pill?

Testosterone looks good; did doctor comment? I have no idea where it should ideally be!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am with Andros. Your number appear like you could use a bit more medication. If increasing the Synthroid doesn't do it you should look at adding some T3. My TSH is around 0.82 and I feel great.


----------



## travelerjim (Feb 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> I did not quite understand the "FREE TEST!" What would that be.
> 
> Well, for most of us, TSH @ 2.3 would be a bad thing. I would say the majority would feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less.
> 
> ...


Thank you Andros and Northern Lite.

I really didnt think though that, just assumed that what the doc said was right, and he is really a GP only. Thanks for offering a different viewpoint on what numbers should be. So I am going to someone else and get that raised the synthroid is now 125, or do the cytomel.

Andros - the brain pill is here:

http://www.iherb.com/Natrol-Memory-Complex-60-Tablets/2289?at=0

Seems to be effective, I take one a day.

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

travelerjim said:


> Thank you Andros and Northern Lite.
> 
> I really didnt think though that, just assumed that what the doc said was right, and he is really a GP only. Thanks for offering a different viewpoint on what numbers should be. So I am going to someone else and get that raised the synthroid is now 125, or do the cytomel.
> 
> ...


Only a couple things worry me about that supplement.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinpocetine

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...edientId=175&activeIngredientName=vinpocetine

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...edientId=764&activeIngredientName=HUPERZINE A

Please be careful w/stuff like this and always let your doctor know what you are taking in case of emergency.


----------

